# This makes NO sense



## EMoMoney (Dec 19, 2005)

Every HD channel is receiving 771 error right EXCEPT for 1, my local ABC. All HD and locals are out except ABC. Now does that make any sense at all???


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

Do you have bad weather


----------



## EMoMoney (Dec 19, 2005)

JACKIEGAGA said:


> Do you have bad weather


It rained earlier, but I was watching the Alabama game on ESPN before the Penn State game started. First break I tried switching back to ESPN and nada. I then checked all other HD channels during other breaks in the action.


----------



## EMoMoney (Dec 19, 2005)

Ok, even more bizarre. I didn't mention that I was recording the game because we were supposed to go out for dinner and I wasn't sure I'd be home. So, I stop the recording of ABC and all the other HD channels came back. I start recording again and the other HDs have the 771 message again. I will restart the unit at halftime.


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

You have lost one tuner. When the only working tuner is busy recording you get the 771 because the second tuner is not. Check your connections after all the rain, sounds like something is wet.


----------



## EMoMoney (Dec 19, 2005)

davring said:


> You have lost one tuner. When the only working tuner is busy recording you get the 771 because the second tuner is not. Check your connections after all the rain, sounds like something is wet.


Makes a little more sense now, but does it make sense to only lose one tuner on the 103 and 99 sats? Both tuners are solid on the 101, 110, and 119 sats. Tuner 1 is out on the 103 and 99 sats.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

Try swapping your two satellite input cables, both with and without swapping the BBC modules. That will help you determine if it's a DVR tuner problem, or a problem with the signal on that one cable.


----------



## EMoMoney (Dec 19, 2005)

Did something change with this latest software release that makes it not possible to use a diplexer anymore? I have been using this setup for well over a year now. My BBC converters are upstairs behind the diplexer so that I only have to run 2 cables downstairs to another diplexer to get both tuners and my OTA. Things have been fine until this week. I wouldn't think a software upgrade would have anything to do with this, or could I be looking at one of my diplexers possibly being bad? My OTA was working the entire time as well.

I took out the diplexers and am using just straight runs and both SAT tuners are now working.


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

Seems to me I have seen postings about not using diplexers... not sure...


----------



## EMoMoney (Dec 19, 2005)

LarryFlowers said:


> Seems to me I have seen postings about not using diplexers... not sure...


As long as you place the BBC converters between the Sat and the diplexer, there should be no problems. I know many here have done this and my setup was working for well over a year and up til this past Monday that I know of as I successfully recorded on both tuners at the same time.


----------



## eakes (Sep 22, 2007)

It sounds like one of your diplexers went bad. Did you try interchanging the devices and see if the trouble followed a particular unit?


----------



## jbeskow (Oct 25, 2008)

I am using diplexers on my HR21 unit and both tuners are working fine. I checked both the OTA through my AM21 and Sat. channels. It could be a bad diplexer or a loose connection someone.


----------



## EMoMoney (Dec 19, 2005)

Thanks for all the help. It was one of the diplexers. I replaced the one upstairs and everything is in working order now.


----------

